

Rap Genius’ Co-Founder Apologizes To Zuck - lladnar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/01/rap-genius-co-founder-apologizes-to-zuck-then-says-theyll-be-bigger-than-facebook/

======
al1x
I chalk this business up under the "no idea how it got funded" category. 16
million bucks? It almost seems like a joke. What exactly is their business
model? I get it, they want to annotate 'stuff', but how does that make money?

If I want to read a quick summary of a news article, I read the top comment on
reddit, or the first paragraph of the article. The meat's right there --
that's how journalism works. If I want to read summary of a book I read
Cliff's notes, or an amazon review. What value are these people adding besides
TechCrunch drama? It seems nonexistent.

------
yoster
/facepalm

